# Back Ties...Again



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Can anyone give me a good reason why back ties aren't a good thing when assessing a dog you know nothing about? Other than the line getting caught around the dog's body or legs, what reason would someone have for objecting to it???


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Use something like this Howard and then your problems are gone.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

NICE Harry...real nice....how much???

back to OP...

Object to backtie if dog is real weak...otherwise no objections...from me anyway.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> NICE Harry...real nice....how much???
> 
> back to OP...
> 
> Object to backtie if dog is real weak...otherwise no objections...from me anyway.


To be honest Joby, I don't know I built a couple for myself which I haven't put in the ground yet do to the fact of maybe selling this house and getting another. If I do decide to put a tag on them I will let you know though.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Wheels from the deck of a mower?


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Wheels from the deck of a mower?


Yes sir, got the idea from a buddy and a few others but the heads from a buddy up in the north east that trained the corso, dogo's any way you get my drift and never had a problem out of them so figured I give it a whirl. There from the industrial machines though like scag,walker, x-mark. Also the hooks welded on heavily and the hooks are rated for 5000lbs tension ( yeah I know overkill ). But better off safe then sorry.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Looks great, but we should have one to test...after all it wouldn't be nice if someone got hurt from a poor design!~LOL
Great idea and the mechanics of it makes sense to me, beats the swivel snap stuff all to pieces!!!\\/


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Looks great, but we should have one to test...after all it wouldn't be nice if someone got hurt from a poor design!~LOL
> Great idea and the mechanics of it makes sense to me, beats the swivel snap stuff all to pieces!!!\\/


Thanks Howard, I do plan on dropping one in the ground for the local K-9 center in the next couple of weeks, will see if I can get some pics or video if I am allowed.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

So what are the reasons that someone would object to testing a dog on a back-tie, did someone object to you using one Howard...or just a random post??


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

None from our group. Would-be folks like to hold the leash and be part of the "action." To really test a dog, I want the owner no place near them. Now you can see handler avoidance, handler assisted, and other training issues. More of a, 'What are you thinking?' thread!!!


----------

